# Couple recent castings



## The100road (Jul 29, 2018)

been busy today! Crappy pictures but you get the idea. 

Pot calls are Aussie burl and buckeye burl. Stabilized and cast in alumilite. 

Game call blank is chestnut oak burl. @against.the.grain you sure you don’t like hybrids?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 29, 2018)

The100road said:


> been busy today! Crappy pictures but you get the idea.
> 
> Pot calls are Aussie burl and buckeye burl. Stabilized and cast in alumilite.
> 
> ...


Those look great. I appreciate what you guys do to come up with those hybrids, I just don’t like to turn them. I just have this thing about natural materials. Good job my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 31, 2018)

Really nice, how do you keep them from floating in the alumilite? Be fun to see them in a finished project.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 31, 2018)

The green is freaky cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 31, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Really nice, how do you keep them from floating in the alumilite? Be fun to see them in a finished project.



I try to cut the blanks to be snug in the mold so they will not float. But If they are a little loose then I will put a dot of hot glue on the bottom to keep them down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you, I didn't know if the hot melt glue might react with the alumilite or not.


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 1, 2018)

I quit!!


----------



## John Mikulski (Sep 1, 2018)

Love the red blank! Can you share any details on dye/pigment technique?


----------



## The100road (Sep 2, 2018)

Not a whole lot to share John. I have tried a few different resins and pigments. I keep going back to alumilite and am becoming a bigger fan of alumilite pigment/pearl powder as well. I use alumilite dyes. I was using jarcquard pigment but like alumilite better. 

I am still learning by trial and error. I did a red/orange today that didn’t really turn out like I hoped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 2, 2018)

I believe this one was deep red with a tiny bit of black poured In seperatly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 2, 2018)

I received my blank with the green and aluminum from a separate post. I got to tell you Stan's work is really nice. The blank is square and true, no voids, and sanded and polished really nicely. Makes it much easier to work with. Highly recommended! 

One more for the hoard :)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 6, 2018)

And yet another burl species I have yet to acquire. Nice job Stan, looked good to me. Look forward to seeing the final products...


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 6, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> And yet another burl species I have yet to acquire. Nice job Stan, looked good to me. Look forward to seeing the final products...


Which one are you referring to Mr Peet?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2018)

Very cool. I like the red also...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 7, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> Which one are you referring to Mr Peet?



The Chestnut oak burl...


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 7, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> The Chestnut oak burl...


Well, I can fix that. Just Burl or do you need straight Grain as well? Remind me also what deminsions you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 7, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> Well, I can fix that. Just Burl or do you need straight Grain as well? Remind me also what deminsions you need.



Chestnut oak, _Quercus pinus_ (_montana_)

My samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2" inch. Some of my burl samples include a small portion of the edge, to show the outside. So "perfect" is nice but not necessary. I have one or two burled species that I have 2 samples of, one sample perpendicular to the other. It shows the contrast you can get based on the angle of the cut. Let me know what you have and costs and we can go from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 7, 2018)

I’ll see if I can get some pieces fixed for you. As far as costs, How does free sound?Im glad to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------

